# RYC TGW Weekend!!



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

heres 3 videos i got from sunday, i cant wait to get my gopro so i can do more videos on new years!!!! who ever has pics post them up here!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Good stuff!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks guys, wish i had my gopro already cause theres a lot of riding that went on!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

pitbullmike007's wife got a few of our group while in a water hole in the main area. Some of his family has more to post up yet(a few vids too), hopefully some in the thick stuff. 

My boy Robert on his XMR, myself & wifey on my junk, Robert's wife in the background on her kodiak:










...probably like 2% throttle, it wheelies easy enough on dry ground, lol. 









now walk it out.....









Mike on the little 300 that could/did show up several big-bores, lol. 









Nicole on her kodiak, Robert & Mike in the background:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

my pics are comin in a few!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

heres some more, ricky post some more up if youd like i been saving them to the computer. how do i make them big instead of these small ones?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

photobucket is almost done, you can get them from there or I'll email you full size ones!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)




----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)




----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Some pics to see how busy it was! Busiest I've ever seen it!









































































ROCKIN MIMB on the honda


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Heres a slideshow of all the photos

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2011_1112 RYC TGW/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like yall had a blast......sucks i couldnt make it, def looked wet out there


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> looks like yall had a blast......sucks i couldnt make it, def looked wet out there




it was good but wasnt that wet at all. atleast to me it wasnt im used to seeing that canal by the camping deeper and it was really low.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah that canal did look low but there is a couple pics where it looks deep with you on you bike and it up to the racks


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

yea dude it was VERY wet. Last time was deeper but this was still extremely wet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man I miss riding. Awesome pics


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

It was sooo busy I only saw Matt like once and didnt really see any one else the whole weekend. We had an awesome time also.. I will have to post up some pics of our Bronco that my buddy Mike decided to go up and over his car trailer into the bed of his duramax on Saturday night, EPIC!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow it never fails with junior please post some pics dion and i bet he wasnt even mad prolly laughed it off knowing him hahaha


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't remember seeing you dion I saw Jp a couple of times, found my buddy ben riding around then he joined are group riding around for awhile then we all split up going back to camp and crap. It was fun who's going to new years up there?!?


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if im not at our hunting camp then i will be there.......


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great pictures,we had a great weekend lot of good mud an water this trip.
Looking forward to newyears.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Only Mike!!








http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...166763651_1538920128_2732419_1561044774_n.jpg


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Ouch I'd be mad as fudge lol. But same time like what ever its just the tale gate.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

No, it is the whole bed that is tweaked.. If it was only the tailgate, he just put is head down on the steering and shook his head and laughed it off.. Then cracked open another beer, LOL..


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

By the pic looks like only the tale gate but dang whole bed?!?! That sucks, insurance!!! Lol jk jk.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

OUCH! 


I'm sure we'll be out there for New Years. Hopefully have all the kinks worked out of my junk by then.....:grumble:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I won't be at new years...I work and can't take off, it's a holiday


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Dang that sucks Ricky. I kinda wanna go. I dont know yet I'll have a new job so I can't say I'll get days off. Ricky when you off this week? Let's go riding!!!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------

